# Cost of health care



## hip999 (Jul 24, 2011)

I am a 64 year old UK citizen who is considering moving to Spain (Costa del Sol) with my de facto partner and her daughter; both are Filipino. 
It seems that I would have to pay for health insurance until I am of UK pensionable age. From the date I anticipate moving to Spain, that would be about 6 months. Does anyone know if there is any short-term exemption which would cover that 6 month period as I think it could be difficult to obtain just a 6 month health insurance policy. 
And what roughly would a one year premium be for all three of us; all with no serious past or present health issues?
Also, when I qualify for free healthcare at the age of 65, would that then also cover my partner and her daughter?
Finally, would I still need to consider any form of health insurance or would the Spanish health system cover all my health needs?
Thanks for any replies.


----------



## astonia 7 (Jan 11, 2013)

hip999 said:


> I am a 64 year old UK citizen who is considering moving to Spain (Costa del Sol) with my de facto partner and her daughter; both are Filipino.
> It seems that I would have to pay for health insurance until I am of UK pensionable age. From the date I anticipate moving to Spain, that would be about 6 months. Does anyone know if there is any short-term exemption which would cover that 6 month period as I think it could be difficult to obtain just a 6 month health insurance policy.
> And what roughly would a one year premium be for all three of us; all with no serious past or present health issues?
> Also, when I qualify for free healthcare at the age of 65, would that then also cover my partner and her daughter?
> ...


My husband had to get health insurance when he applied for his residence visa as he is from the USA it costs 100 euro's a month there were cheaper one's but for his visa it had to included hospital cover. As I am an EU citizen after he got his visa he was able to enroll on the Spanish healthcare system, I have had no problem with the healthcare system here, have been able to get appointments quickly also. his private insurance was for 1 year not sure if you can get a six month policy. I got the forms from the UK Pensions office for our healthcare I can't remember the form I think it was S1 but they can tell you just call and explain what you need when you reach retirement age.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

hip999 said:


> I am a 64 year old UK citizen who is considering moving to Spain (Costa del Sol) with my de facto partner and her daughter; both are Filipino.
> It seems that I would have to pay for health insurance until I am of UK pensionable age. From the date I anticipate moving to Spain, that would be about 6 months. Does anyone know if there is any short-term exemption which would cover that 6 month period as I think it could be difficult to obtain just a 6 month health insurance policy.
> And what roughly would a one year premium be for all three of us; all with no serious past or present health issues?
> Also, when I qualify for free healthcare at the age of 65, would that then also cover my partner and her daughter?
> ...


The health insurance we currently have (with Prevision Medica, a Spanish company which provides cover only within Malaga province and part of Cordoba province - although you are also covered whilst travelling to other areas of Spain and a limited amount of cover abroad) costs €55 per person per month. Includes hospital care and there are no additional co-payments for anything -but the cost of any medication prescribed, other than than prescribed during a hospital stay, is not included. I think if you sign up the premiums have to be paid for a full year.

My long term partner and I recently got married, one of the principal reasons being that he will become a UK state pensioner later this year, and the UK would not issue me with an S1 form as his dependent if we were an unmarried couple.

We don't intend to carry on with the private health insurance after we are registered in the Spanish state health system with S1s, we will be happy to be treated in the state system.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

hip999 said:


> I am a 64 year old UK citizen who is considering moving to Spain (Costa del Sol) with my de facto partner and her daughter; both are Filipino.
> It seems that I would have to pay for health insurance until I am of UK pensionable age. From the date I anticipate moving to Spain, that would be about 6 months. Does anyone know if there is any short-term exemption which would cover that 6 month period as I think it could be difficult to obtain just a 6 month health insurance policy.
> And what roughly would a one year premium be for all three of us; all with no serious past or present health issues?
> Also, when I qualify for free healthcare at the age of 65, would that then also cover my partner and her daughter?
> ...


Sanitas (part of BUPA) is one of the biggest providers of health insurance to expats and they employ English staff. Why not give them a call and discuss your needs?
Official Sanitas (BUPA) Medical Health Insurance in Spain for expats

As for the state system, each autonomous community runs its own and their services and policies can differ quite considerably. Andalucia is one of the best, but it is being affected by spending cuts imposed by the central government. Many people supplement their state care by joining a private medical centre (Centro Medico), paying a small monthly fee to get instant access to GPs and specialists. For example we pay €14 a month for the two of us and can see specialists the same week, whereas in the overstretched state system we may have to wait a few months.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Sanitas (part of BUPA) is one of the biggest providers of health insurance to expats and they employ English staff. Why not give them a call and discuss your needs?
> Official Sanitas (BUPA) Medical Health Insurance in Spain for expats
> 
> As for the state system, each autonomous community runs its own and their services and policies can differ quite considerably. Andalucia is one of the best, but it is being affected by spending cuts imposed by the central government. Many people supplement their state care by joining a private medical centre (Centro Medico), paying a small monthly fee to get instant access to GPs and specialists. For example we pay €14 a month for the two of us and can see specialists the same week, whereas in the overstretched state system we may have to wait a few months.


I'm interested in joining a Centro Medico but can't find anything in the Estepona area. We're currently paying Helicopteros almost 50 euros a month for what is basically ambulance service, although that is very good, as we both now are covered by the Andalucia service.
With Helicopteros you get 'free' GP visit and ambulance but everything else you pay for - 100 euros minimum to see a consultant and the GP will nearly always refer you to a consultant. I saw a consultant about an ear problem I had, paid a further 500 euros for a scan, was told I was losing my hearing through old age...but a routine visit to an optician who noticed something not right when doing an examination plus treatment for high blood pressure via my consultorio and the problem disappeared....
So much for the 'superiority; of private health care.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Many people supplement their state care by joining a private medical centre (Centro Medico), paying a small monthly fee to get instant access to GPs and specialists. For example we pay €14 a month for the two of us and can see specialists the same week, whereas in the overstretched state system we may have to wait a few months.


Can you explain a little more about these plans, please? Is there an additional fee to pay if you do see a doctor or specialist? What happens if tests or hospital treatment are prescribed by a specialist privately, that is, how do you then get onto the waiting list to have them done in the state system? Do the doctors in the state system accept a diagnosis/reports carried out privately, or insist on doing their own?

I've seen adverts recently of a plan available at Clinica Rincon, where we currently go for our medical needs, whereby you pay €100 per year (approx) which entitles you to a free dental check-up and cleaning, free dental x-rays and bone density scans, and you pay €8 for a consultation with a doctor. Also gives access to "special prices" for all kinds of tests/private treatment.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

hip999 said:


> I am a 64 year old UK citizen who is considering moving to Spain (Costa del Sol) with my de facto partner and her daughter; both are Filipino.
> It seems that I would have to pay for health insurance until I am of UK pensionable age. From the date I anticipate moving to Spain, that would be about 6 months. Does anyone know if there is any short-term exemption which would cover that 6 month period as I think it could be difficult to obtain just a 6 month health insurance policy.
> And what roughly would a one year premium be for all three of us; all with no serious past or present health issues?
> Also, when I qualify for free healthcare at the age of 65, would that then also cover my partner and her daughter?
> ...


When you qualify for state healthcare they will not be covered .Not unless you marry.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> When you qualify for state healthcare they will not be covered .Not unless you marry.


And unless the daughter is the OP's dependent, she wouldn't be covered.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Many people supplement their state care by joining a private medical centre (Centro Medico), paying a small monthly fee to get instant access to GPs and specialists. For example we pay €14 a month for the two of us and can see specialists the same week, whereas in the overstretched state system we may have to wait a few months.


Many of the private insurance companies offer limited coverage (GP + specialists, for example) for a very low monthly fee - similiar to what you mention here but with the advantage that you aren't limited to using only one clinic. 



Lynn R said:


> Can you explain a little more about these plans, please? Is there an additional fee to pay if you do see a doctor or specialist? What happens if tests or hospital treatment are prescribed by a specialist privately, that is, how do you then get onto the waiting list to have them done in the state system? Do the doctors in the state system accept a diagnosis/reports carried out privately, or insist on doing their own?


Some plans have a co-pay and others don't.

The state system works totally separately from the private system, so no, they won't accept a private diagnosis and treat from there or write you a prescription based on information from a private doctor. There are signs all over our state health center stating exactly that. My state GP wouldn't even look at an xray which I brought to him and which had been taken in a private hospital. He ordered another one. What a waste of money.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kalohi said:


> The state system works totally separately from the private system, so no, they won't accept a private diagnosis and treat from there or write you a prescription based on information from a private doctor. There are signs all over our state health center stating exactly that. My state GP wouldn't even look at an xray which I brought to him and which had been taken in a private hospital. He ordered another one. What a waste of money.


That's pretty much what I suspected would be the case. That being so, I can't see any real advantage in having one of these plans whereby I could see a doctor privately. I'd still have to pay the additional costs for any further tests or treatment to be done privately if I wasn't prepared to wait in the state system, and really it would only delay the start of treatment in the state system if I'd gone to a private doctor first.

I don't know if this is still the case, but a few years ago I know that the British NHS refused to take over the treatment of, for example, cancer patients who'd initially been seen in the private sector, so if you went private for a scan, then you'd have to fund all your other treatment privately too.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> That's pretty much what I suspected would be the case. That being so, I can't see any real advantage in having one of these plans whereby I could see a doctor privately. I'd still have to pay the additional costs for any further tests or treatment to be done privately if I wasn't prepared to wait in the state system, and really it would only delay the start of treatment in the state system if I'd gone to a private doctor first.
> 
> I don't know if this is still the case, but a few years ago I know that the British NHS refused to take over the treatment of, for example, cancer patients who'd initially been seen in the private sector, so if you went private for a scan, then you'd have to fund all your other treatment privately too.


It does seem that the UK NHS position is different now (not that that's relevant to the OP's question, sorry!):-

If I pay for private treatment, how will my NHS care be affected? - Health questions - NHS Choices


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Can you explain a little more about these plans, please? Is there an additional fee to pay if you do see a doctor or specialist? What happens if tests or hospital treatment are prescribed by a specialist privately, that is, how do you then get onto the waiting list to have them done in the state system? Do the doctors in the state system accept a diagnosis/reports carried out privately, or insist on doing their own?
> 
> I've seen adverts recently of a plan available at Clinica Rincon, where we currently go for our medical needs, whereby you pay €100 per year (approx) which entitles you to a free dental check-up and cleaning, free dental x-rays and bone density scans, and you pay €8 for a consultation with a doctor. Also gives access to "special prices" for all kinds of tests/private treatment.


That looks like a good deal. I have to pay €40 twice a year for a dental clean at our local dentist.

I'm sure they all have slightly different criteria. The one we are with is in Chiclana de la Frontera. We get walk-in free access to GPs (including house calls if you live in the town, which we don't) and you pay €20 or so to see a specialist. They have everything from osteopaths to neurologists. We also get reduced rates for dental treatment, which is 20% off non-member charges. You pay discount rates for scans, blood tests and any treatment at the attached hospital, but we would use the state system for those. 

They are happy to work in conjunction with the state system so, for example, if the specialist decides you need certain meds he will write a note to your GP, so you can get your prescriptions at the subsidised rate.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> That's pretty much what I suspected would be the case. That being so, I can't see any real advantage in having one of these plans whereby I could see a doctor privately. I'd still have to pay the additional costs for any further tests or treatment to be done privately if I wasn't prepared to wait in the state system, and really it would only delay the start of treatment in the state system if I'd gone to a private doctor first.
> 
> I don't know if this is still the case, but a few years ago I know that the British NHS refused to take over the treatment of, for example, cancer patients who'd initially been seen in the private sector, so if you went private for a scan, then you'd have to fund all your other treatment privately too.


When all my cardiac problems were diagnosed, Sandra said if necessary we would pay privately for any op/pacemaker etc. needed.
I went to our local Gabinete Geriatrico (nombre feo!) which is funded by the Ayto and sees people over fifty free of charge and asked the doctor there for her frank opinion as to whether we should pay privately.
She looked at me in bewilderment and told me that the Andaluz health service had so far and would continue to give me the best treatment available but if I wanted to waste money....She also said that if my case were that urgent I'd have been dealt with by now.
Two years after diagnosis with various frightful sounding heart conditions and I'm feeling fit and healthy. I get regular monitoring, a daily dosage of pills and dietary advice that I've taken. Regular daily exercise of at least two hours walk with the dogs has helped.
So no way would I have benefited by forking out for private care.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just to say that no way would I put people off using Helicopteros or any other similar provider as when I had a bit of a funny turn as (my mum would have said) late one Saturday HS ambulance arrived within ten minutes with stretcher, wheelchair, oxygen tank, ECG machine, defibrillator....everything but a coffin, basically.
They insisted on taking me to hospital (Andaluz regional) in ambulance with flashing blue light and me attached to a drip although I felt fine by then...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm interested in joining a Centro Medico but can't find anything in the Estepona area. We're currently paying Helicopteros almost 50 euros a month for what is basically ambulance service, although that is very good, as we both now are covered by the Andalucia service.
> With Helicopteros you get 'free' GP visit and ambulance but everything else you pay for - 100 euros minimum to see a consultant and the GP will nearly always refer you to a consultant. I saw a consultant about an ear problem I had, paid a further 500 euros for a scan, was told I was losing my hearing through old age...but a routine visit to an optician who noticed something not right when doing an examination plus treatment for high blood pressure via my consultorio and the problem disappeared....
> So much for the 'superiority; of private health care.


I don't believe you get better service if you go private - just sometimes it's faster. It goes against the grain for us to pay to jump the queue, but when my husband's diabetic meds suddenly stopped working recently, his blood sugar shot up and he was feeling dreadful. His GP couldn't do much without further tests, but the soonest he could have seen a consultant under the state system was 7 weeks later! 

The delay could have resulted in irreversible neuropathy, so he saw an endocrinologist straight away at CMC and had the tests done there. He's now on a different regime and feeling fine. Total costs less than €100 - money well spent to get your summer back.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> The health insurance we currently have (with Prevision Medica, a Spanish company which provides cover only within Malaga province and part of Cordoba province - although you are also covered whilst travelling to other areas of Spain and a limited amount of cover abroad) costs €55 per person per month. Includes hospital care and there are no additional co-payments for anything -but the cost of any medication prescribed, other than than prescribed during a hospital stay, is not included. I think if you sign up the premiums have to be paid for a full year.
> 
> My long term partner and I recently got married, one of the principal reasons being that he will become a UK state pensioner later this year, and the UK would not issue me with an S1 form as his dependent if we were an unmarried couple.
> 
> We don't intend to carry on with the private health insurance after we are registered in the Spanish state health system with S1s, we will be happy to be treated in the state system.


re marrying - not entirely true! I am not married but those lovely people in Newcastle were happy to send an S1 to my partner which included me as her dependent, and I now have a medical card to prove it!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm interested in joining a Centro Medico but can't find anything in the Estepona area. We're currently paying Helicopteros almost 50 euros a month for what is basically ambulance service, although that is very good, as we both now are covered by the Andalucia service.
> With Helicopteros you get 'free' GP visit and ambulance but everything else you pay for - 100 euros minimum to see a consultant and the GP will nearly always refer you to a consultant. I saw a consultant about an ear problem I had, paid a further 500 euros for a scan, was told I was losing my hearing through old age...but a routine visit to an optician who noticed something not right when doing an examination plus treatment for high blood pressure via my consultorio and the problem disappeared....
> So much for the 'superiority; of private health care.


That is really, really expensive. 
Up here, even in the Bilbao area, a specialist was never more than 50-100 eur. When I was paying 50 eur a month for healthcare, my GP and certain specialists were free. I would look somewhere else for insurance, madre mia!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't believe you get better service if you go private - just sometimes it's faster. It goes against the grain for us to pay to jump the queue, but when my husband's diabetic meds suddenly stopped working recently, his blood sugar shot up and he was feeling dreadful. His GP couldn't do much without further tests, but the soonest he could have seen a consultant under the state system was 7 weeks later!
> 
> The delay could have resulted in irreversible neuropathy, so he saw an endocrinologist straight away at CMC and had the tests done there. He's now on a different regime and feeling fine. Total costs less than €100 - money well spent to get your summer back.


Agree entirely. If the doctor at the Gabinete had said fast treatment was imperative for me, we would have paid although like you we are not happy with private healthcare (or education). Sacrificing the health of yourself or a loved one for a principle is pointless if no good result comes from such individual action. But I'm not in urgent need (hopefully). I've got an appointment at CdS Marbella next week anyway.
The old argument stands: if everyone had to use the same system, there would surely be vast improvements.
I don't think it must necessarily be state-delivered but it must be state regulated and free at the point of use.

Can't find a Centro Medico of the kind you use by googling for such places in our area..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Can't find a Centro Medico of the kind you use by googling for such places in our area..


Try Clinica Premium Estepona.

Tarjeta Premium de servicios médicos - Cobertura Médica Familiar por menos de 16€ al mes


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Try Clinica Premium Estepona.
> 
> Tarjeta Premium de servicios médicos - Cobertura Médica Familiar por menos de 16€ al mes


I think we shall be switching to this! We'll save almost 300 euros. Now I have to talk to OH.
Muchas gracias..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

elenetxu said:


> That is really, really expensive.
> Up here, even in the Bilbao area, a specialist was never more than 50-100 eur. When I was paying 50 eur a month for healthcare, my GP and certain specialists were free. I would look somewhere else for insurance, madre mia!


Most certainly will!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

stevec2x said:


> re marrying - not entirely true! I am not married but those lovely people in Newcastle were happy to send an S1 to my partner which included me as her dependent, and I now have a medical card to prove it!


That was lucky - isn't it strange how different people can get different answers. When I sent an email asking if I would be entitled to an S1 as an unmarried partner, the answer was no.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bit poor you cannot get online quote


----------

